# Dateien kopieren



## student.winf (11. Okt 2013)

Hallo liebe Forum-Gemeinde

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Script schreiben (.cmd), habe da aber kaum bis wenig Erfahrung.

Das Skript soll folgendes machen: 

Es bekommt ein Quellverzeichnis. 

Da sind Datein in einer (verschachtelten) Ordnerstruktur abgelegt. 

Das Script soll jede einzelne Datei "nehmen", es an ein vorhandenes JAVA-Programm übergeben das die Datei dann bearbeitet und dann in ein (ausgewähltes)Zielverzeichnis kopiert. 

Wenn die Bearbeitung beendet ist, soll die nächste Datei bearbeitet werden.

Wichtig ist, dass die original Ordnerstruktur beibehalten wird.

Insbesondere das Beibehalten der Ordnerstruktur und das "reinkopieren" der Dateien in die jeweiligen dazugehörigen (Unter)Ordner stellt mich vor Probleme.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2013)

Ohne konkrete Fragestellung aus der ersichtlich wird, was du bereits versuchst hast, kann ich nur allgemeine Hinweise geben:


File I/O (Featuring NIO.2) (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes > Basic I/O)
Parameter an ein anderes Programm übergeben 

Dass die Ordnerstruktur beibehält erzwingt dein Programm dadurch, dass es rekursiv über den Quellordner läuft.


----------



## student.winf (11. Okt 2013)

Hi

Ich habe eine lauffähige Lösung die auch tatsächlich das gewünschte vollbringt. Totzdem Danke für deine Antwort.


----------

